
PyThalesians: Python Open Source Financial Library - sndean
https://github.com/thalesians/pythalesians
======
captaindiego
Does anyone know more information or have experience with the bloomberg data
source? How expensive is this sort of thing?

~~~
amykyta
Very. The standard terminal product they offer is around 2K per month. You can
buy just the data (as many third parties do) but that'll also cost a pretty
penny. It's a great data source, but definitely not cheap.

~~~
saeedamen
You can also use Quandl data too (most series are free). I subscribe to
Bloomberg and it's great data source, but obviously it's not that cheap. (I'm
the developer of PyThalesians - if you'd like me to add other data sources let
me know!)

~~~
dmillar
Xbrl integration for SEC filings

